# Cold Start idle problem Help Please



## NissanAltima12 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to the NissanForums and I have a 2007 Nissan Altima. I have a rough idle problem with it, it only happens at cold starts. When I start up my car anytime during the day(Its only when the engine is cold remember that) I press the Push To Start Button it starts up makes a raspy sound at time I don't know why then jump to 2500 rpms and stay there for 2-3 minutes and the engine gets so loud when its idling at 2500 rpms its embarrassing at time, its start to smooth out after 2-3 minutes to 1000 rpms for about 5 minutes that goes for the loud sound as well, after 5 minutes it starts to warm up and stay under 1k rpm so thats maybe 700 or 800 rpms. Its sound like a normal car when it idle under 1000 rpms(Its quite what I'm trying to say). Its cold where I live right now but this idle problem happens during the summer at time. I was told that the throttle body was been clean but I'm not sure that's true. I been searching reason why this could be, people are saying a dirty throttle body or a IAC. I'm at lost with this. I have other cars that start up under 1000 rpms that dont jump up the 2500 rpms at cold start. Also When I'm pushing down on the gas it accelerates with a weird sound its hard to explain. I'm Record a video of the car idling at cold start and the acceleration noise tomorrow morning. What can I do to fix these problem? Thank You Also forgot to say something, this doesn't happen often but when I cold start the car the rpms would jump all the way to 3500 then drop down to 2900-3000 then jump back up to 3500 drop again then jump that happening in a period of a 1 minute, so it a up and down motion but fast paced. It sounds like someone revving the engine Its so weird. I'll Post The Video Tomorrow On Here. Thanks again


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set; most auto parts stores will perform the code readout for free. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. If any fault codes are set, post them here on the forum so that we can help.

Your idle setting may be incorrect. There is no idle adjust screw; the idle is set by a procedure called: IDLE AIR VOLUME LEARNING : Idle Air Volume Learning is a function of ECM to learn the idle air volume that keeps each engine idle speed within the specific range. It must be performed under any of the following conditions:
• Each time electric throttle control actuator or ECM is replaced.
• Idle speed or ignition timing is out of specification. 

To perform the above procedure, you need to have a copy of the FSM for your car. Go to this web site to download one:

Nissan Altima Service Repair Manuals


----------



## NissanAltima12 (Nov 20, 2016)

The text wasn't readable, maybe you could download it and post it on here. So what your saying is that the car needs a idle relearn procedure done?


----------



## NissanAltima12 (Nov 20, 2016)

First video is at cold start 
https://youtu.be/j0a7W0W9Yfs
Second video is car idling at a stop light (17sec)
https://youtu.be/dy366NoClpk
Third video is the car warm up and start up (17sec)
https://youtu.be/j9T7iG93Jqg


----------



## NissanAltima12 (Nov 20, 2016)

Forgot to say that I went to autozone about a month ago to do a ECU Scan because I had a coolant thermostat code but it solve it's self. There wasn't Anyother code when they show me the screen and the paper they printed with the code for me, just that one coolent thermostat code.


----------



## NissanAltima12 (Nov 20, 2016)

This is the acceleration noise sorry for other car noise, I'm visiting family in the city area 
https://youtu.be/hN_zR6Y1Hio


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

rogoman said:


> One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set; most auto parts stores will perform the code readout for free. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. If any fault codes are set, post them here on the forum so that we can help.
> 
> Your idle setting may be incorrect. There is no idle adjust screw; the idle is set by a procedure called: IDLE AIR VOLUME LEARNING : Idle Air Volume Learning is a function of ECM to learn the idle air volume that keeps each engine idle speed within the specific range. It must be performed under any of the following conditions:
> • Each time electric throttle control actuator or ECM is replaced.
> ...


I just re-posted my original quote here. Hopefully you can read it.

The IDLE AIR VOLUME LEARNING procedure may not apply to your particular problem but if you had disconnected the harness connectors at the ECU or at the electric throttle control actuator at any time then the IDLE AIR VOLUME LEARNING needs to be done. 

Also it might be a good idea to check for an intake system vacuum leak. Attach a vacuum gauge to a full vacuum source. With the engine fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be around 21 InHg. If the readings are under 18 InHg, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed; spray a water mist at the gasket to see if the gauge reading changes. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------



## NissanAltima12 (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm not too mechanical. But I don't know how to check for vacuum leak or do the vacuum gauge test. If you could explain steps to take I would really appreciate that. Is a intake plenum bellow the silver looking clamp around the throttle body? Did you watch the video I posted?


----------



## NissanAltima12 (Nov 20, 2016)

Now I know what the intake plenum bellow is, little bit of research but got it. Also look at some video on how to check for vacuum leaks looks pretty easy. You said "Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps." when look at the throttle valve is that inside the throttle body? How Should I test the MAF? Please Make sure to watch the video I post to get a better understanding of all this. THANK YOU your really helpful person


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

NissanAltima12 said:


> Now I know what the intake plenum bellow is, little bit of research but got it. Also look at some video on how to check for vacuum leaks looks pretty easy. You said "Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps." when look at the throttle valve is that inside the throttle body? How Should I test the MAF? Please Make sure to watch the video I post to get a better understanding of all this. THANK YOU your really helpful person


What I meant to say about the throttle valve is check for loose clamps at the throttle body. The video clips did show a roughness at around 1500 rpm and there also was a whining sound. Have you replaced the spark plugs; they should be replaced every 105,000 mi; use only OEM NGK plugs.

The MAF can be tested as shown in the picture:








[/IMG]


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Sounds like, in this order, drive belt/pulley (when was drive belt replaced?/is it full of cracks?), exhaust heat shield (rusted loose?), or possibly cold fluid temp-CVT steel belt (when was CVT flushed?).


----------



## NissanAltima12 (Nov 20, 2016)

Car guy said:


> Sounds like, in this order, drive belt/pulley (when was drive belt replaced?/is it full of cracks?), exhaust heat shield (rusted loose?), or possibly cold fluid temp-CVT steel belt (when was CVT flushed?).



I believe the drive belt was replace a year ago and CVT was never flushed.


----------



## NissanAltima12 (Nov 20, 2016)

rogoman said:


> What I meant to say about the throttle valve is check for loose clamps at the throttle body. The video clips did show a roughness at around 1500 rpm and there also was a whining sound. Have you replaced the spark plugs; they should be replaced every 105,000 mi; use only OEM NGK plugs.
> 
> The MAF can be tested as shown in the picture:
> 
> ...



The car only was 87000 on it, so i dont think its the spark plugs. I'm check for vacuum leaks today and for any loose clamps. Wish me luck


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

What was the "coolant thermostat code"? 

There are 2 thermostats: the block water control valve [opens around (203')] and the block/head thermostat (opens around 180'). 

And, there is a single 2-wire CTS, whose resistance can be measured (disconnected); it's a NTC, so as temps are cold, it will report higher resistance to the ECU, and as coolant temps increase, it reports lower signal to ECU.

If you listen under the hood when the sound occurs (have someone else start it cold), where is the sound emanating: above pulleys, under exhaust manifold at loose/rusted/dangling exhaust piping/shields, from CVT/trans housing, engine itself - if so, high up or bottom end?

Oh, and the colder the car, the higher the initial RPM will/should be.


----------



## NissanAltima12 (Nov 20, 2016)

rogoman My car wont start I left it on the ON position with the lights on and the high beams too. The car started making weird noise and flicking so i disconnected the battery. It made a "click click click" coming from the engine once. Tried jumping it didn't work. Someone told me it could be the alternator but it can be there was that click click click happening. Whats your thought? THE IDLE PROJECT HAS A HOLD ON NOW, JUST UNTIL I FIX THIS PROBLEM


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Leaving the lights on probably discharged the battery. You'll have to remove it and take it to an auto parts store for recharge.


----------



## NissanAltima12 (Nov 20, 2016)

rogoman said:


> Leaving the lights on probably discharged the battery. You'll have to remove it and take it to an auto parts store for recharge.



I'm take it to AutoZone in the morning and I was thinking the same thing. Thanks you for your support Starting Monday I'm start the idle repair project. Also I was look at the engine and it look like it's leaking oil I was look around the exhaust manifold and there was a little bit of oil on it. Maybe it dripped on there.


----------

